# Borderlands 2 - Neue Shift Codes für Golden Key!



## dennis-2810 (6. Oktober 2012)

*Borderlands 2 - Neue Shift Codes für Golden Key!*

Hi! 

Ich habe gerade im Game Hub von Borderlands 2 einen Beitrag gelesen, dass Gearbox heute neue Shift Codes für Golden Keys veröffentlicht. (Die Codes könnt ihr im Hauptmenü des Spiels unter Extras einlösen)

Gültig von 5AM-8AM CT: W3KB3-X996S-F3TJB-TJBBJ-R5RZJ 
Der nächste Code wird nachher im Game-Hub geposted, sobald er bei Gearbox auf Twitter erscheint.

Hab ihn ausprobiert und er funktioniert! 
viel Spaß damit!

LG


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Oktober 2012)

Weitere Codes werden um 11AM und um 3PM CT gepostet. 
Der Zeitunterschied zu uns beträgt glaube ich ca. 8 Stunden.

Hat sich bei mir schon ordentlich gelohnt hab mit dem Key von heute und dem von gestern schon gute Waffen abgestaubt


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Oktober 2012)

Neue Codes sind ab jetzt verfügbar!
Der Code für PC-Spieler lautet:
5BCBT-SZ969-6J3JJ-BJTJT-C56T9
​Einfach im Menü unter "Extras" und "SHIFT-Code" eingeben dann habt ihr einen weiteren goldenen Schlüssel 

​


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (6. Oktober 2012)

wurde mal in nem stream gepostet kein plan ob sie funktionieren
PlayStation 3 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 CJKT3-WRK9J-6ZJ53-SJKJJ-5XJTR
 PC SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 CTCTB-3BTZZ-6BBJJ-TTJTB-JXCHC
 Xbox 360 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 CJKT3-WRK5R-3XR36-KRJJJ-5XJZW


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Oktober 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> wurde mal in nem stream gepostet kein plan ob sie funktionieren
> PlayStation 3 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 CJKT3-WRK9J-6ZJ53-SJKJJ-5XJTR
> PC SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 CTCTB-3BTZZ-6BBJJ-TTJTB-JXCHC
> Xbox 360 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 CJKT3-WRK5R-3XR36-KRJJJ-5XJZW


 
Ja das sind die aktuellen die funktionieren


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. Oktober 2012)

Schade konnte den gestern nicht mehr benutzen den zweiten. Hab aber jetzt 3 stück, welche ich auf Level 50 benutzen werden


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2014)

*Borderlands 2 - Neue Shift Codes für Golden Key!*

Ich belebe den Thread mal wieder, denn es gibt Shift Codes für neue Skins. Luck of the Zafords + Chulainn SMG: 5JWT3-3H5FB-SCBX5-TJ3JB-H5R6X


----------

